# Two weeks being gluten free.



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I know it's not a long time and maybe I was expecting miracles but so far trying this gluten free diet is not making any difference to how I feel whatsoever.
In fact this morning I have woken up with something new - swollen feet, hands and even my face feels tight and a little puffy.
I've got pains in my one leg that are driving me insane and I feel tired and depressed.
It's SO hard to eat out! We sell at markets every weekend and trying to pack enough food to keep me going on those long days is difficult, but there is nothing much out there I can buy to eat. 
However....I do believe, if anything, being gluten free forces you to avoid nasty unhealthy foods.(If you don't fall into the trap of the nutritionally devoid gluten free JUNK) We always get stuck next to people selling damn cupcakes!
Not that I have even been a person to eat a lot of junk, but I guess with my weight gain that seems to be spiralling out of control despite eating less and eating nothing but fresh clean healthy stuff....well, I don't need even ONE delicious, tempting, pretty cupcake. 

Yep...I'm just having a whinge.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When I had my thyroid and long before I knew about thyroid dsyfunction, I tried the GF diet in hopes it would assist, primarily, with bowel issues. I did not feel different. Simply, if you aren't gluten sensitive, the GF vs. no GF thing is irrelevant (in terms of managing symptoms...if it helps with healthier eating, then go for it!).


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, I know. I have read of other people who are saying the same thing. I'm giving it a go anyway just to see. (grumble, grumble) lol!
Certainly eating healthier is totally the right thing to do, so we'll see.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

It probably took me about 3-4 weeks before I really noticed anything. I was about to throw in the towel around week 2, also. Glad I stuck it out. Good for you for giving it a try! Try to hang in there if you can, and see what happens.

Mmm... cupcakes... argh!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I never did go completely gluten free, but I cut back tremendously for 3 months to see if it helped me overall. I did notice a different in inflammation in my joints (my other autoimmunes cause a lot of inflammation). Didn't get rid of it, but helped tremendously. I still keep it cut down and it has helped, but it took me about 2 months to notice much (probably too because I didn't quit completely.)

I think anything that "might" help is worth an honest effort. If it doesn't help, so be it and you move on to the next thing to try. I think everyone's' bodies are different and what works for some, doesn't for others. Kudos to you for giving it a shot.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're not gluten sensitive, it doesn't work.

HOWEVER, it DOES teach you to be more discriminating about what you eat, so that in itself is a good thing.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, I'll continue along for a few more weeks and see what happens.
I have discovered that using gluten free flour to lightly coat my chicken breasts before shallow frying them (in olive oil!) gives it a superb crunchy texture. MUCH better than normal flour. Hubby reckons it's much better for making gravy with too, doesn't get lumps!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> HOWEVER, it DOES teach you to be more discriminating about what you eat, so that in itself is a good thing.


Quoted for truth. Before going GF, I would eat damn near anything. Young and invincible, I suppose!

For those of you GF, check out Bob's Red Mill. They make some *excellent* GF products. And if you aren't GF, they make stuff for that, too. :tongue0013:

If you have a Trader Joe's nearby, they also are starting to carry more and more GF options, without breaking the bank.


----------



## mccarthyrose (Aug 8, 2013)

Desert rose,

gluten can stay in your body for 8 months. You might start to feel better in two months and feel the difference. For me I had to eliminate all grains to feel better.


----------



## mccarthyrose (Aug 8, 2013)

Also wether you are sensitive to gluten it causes inflammation according to my GP and naturopath.


----------



## DaniB (Jun 25, 2013)

Desertrose said:


> I know it's not a long time and maybe I was expecting miracles but so far trying this gluten free diet is not making any difference to how I feel whatsoever.
> In fact this morning I have woken up with something new - swollen feet, hands and even my face feels tight and a little puffy.
> I've got pains in my one leg that are driving me insane and I feel tired and depressed.
> It's SO hard to eat out! We sell at markets every weekend and trying to pack enough food to keep me going on those long days is difficult, but there is nothing much out there I can buy to eat.
> ...


I feel ya. I was informed when I was put on the Paleo diet because of my Hashimoto's that my body takes 6 months to heal from the gluten. My dad was doing the paleo too and didn't notice anything but he kept cheating and gave up after a few weeks. I feel better, though I miss the bad stuff sometimes. I was put on the paleo diet (GF) back in October of last year so stay with it. I know it's not easy eating out and it definitely sucks being next to people who sell cupcakes. I take mixed nuts (Without peanuts), larabars (which are good and are gluten free) and a cooler with some boars head lunch meats (GF). It takes a while to discover what you can have and what you like. In my case, I am also off of Dairy so I now eat things like So Delicious Coconut yougurt and ice cream (it's pretty good actually). As for eating out, a lot of places have a lighter side menu. Grilled chicken, steak, steamed vegetables, salads, stuff like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

mccarthyrose said:


> Also wether you are sensitive to gluten it causes inflammation according to my GP and naturopath.


Well my butt must have eaten alot of gluten cause boy is it inflammed!!!!:tongue0015: It just gets bigger and bigger!


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement. Logically, and from all the reading I've been doing it seems that going gluten free can only be helpful.
BUT....lo and behold today I had a gallbladder attack. Booked in for an ultrasound tomorrow for more investigation but the symptoms are textbook.
How can this be? It makes no sense. My diet has never been "bad" and now, particularly with going gluten free this is the last thing I expected!


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

I also have gallbladder stones and said exactly the same thing! "How can this be?" I've eaten a vegetarian, low fat, healthy diet for 30 years. 
I think it must have something to do with the gut issues I had before I went GF and the fact that you're digestive systems slows down as well, until you get your medication right? I don't know (a lot of things!) but I've learned to take it a day at a time.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been reading tonight actually about how gallbladder problems and thyroid problems seem to go hand in hand.
I "know" I've had signs before....They never found any signs of stones though. Mumbled something about "sludge". (nice) 
It makes sense though, the connection. Gut issues and auto immune disease. 
My doctor gave me a prescription for some heavy duty pain meds but I came home and googled (as I do  ) and decided to try some more natural remedies, like drinking apple juice (fresh) with apple cider vinegar, and also chamomile tea with lemon juice. All things which encourage bile flow.
I swear....it has reduced the pain dramatically!

I've also read though that too LITTLE fat can contribute towards gall stones. 
Hard to find the right balance I guess!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Well my butt must have eaten alot of gluten cause boy is it inflammed!!!!:tongue0015: It just gets bigger and bigger!


ROLF!!

That is funny!


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

I'm just over a year into total gluten elimination, and I know it's tough. My wife and 2 school-aged kids got checked and joined me 6 months on. Like you, I was expecting to feel better right away, like we read about, but didn't. I actually felt terrible withdrawal for the first 2 months. I had dreams of eating pizzas and croissants and french baguettes, drinking Trappist beers and woke up feeling guilty until I realized it had only been a dream/fantasy/nightmare. It reminded me of when I quit smoking 10 years earlier. Eventually the cravings stopped, the weight dropped, focus improved. I stopped taking Nexium for GERD a few months ago, 100% resolved. No more rashes, no more joint pains. Blood pressure, total chol, small LDL all down. It's not for everyone, but it was right for me and don't regret it. Awaiting results on Anti-TPO count, which I expect to be lower.


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

I agree with Bluejay it took 6 mths for me feel all the benefits of going gluten free. When I first got diagnosed my naturopath told me I must go GF but my endo said that was nonsense so I went on for 6 more mths with little improvement. At the 6mth point my endo said my numbers were good and if I didn't feel well it must be something else not my thyroid (I have Hashi's). Realizing I wasn't going to get anymore help for him, I went home and started a GF diet and 7mths later I wish I had done this 10yrs ago. No more upset stomach, achy joints, headaches, and the fatigue is better although not all together gone. Try and be patient it takes a long time and trying different things to figure out what works for you.


----------



## mccarthyrose (Aug 8, 2013)

sjmjuly said:


> Well my butt must have eaten alot of gluten cause boy is it inflammed!!!!:tongue0015: It just gets bigger and bigger!


LOL. Or it can be it's just simply a fat butt


----------



## alphatyp (Aug 9, 2013)

My alternative medicine doctor also told me to avoid grains and dairy too. They are both inflammatory to our bodies. I just noticed that my belly is not as bloated and of course eating healthier keeps the pounds from coming on and your cholesterol levels in check. It's been 3 weeks for me so far, I have had 3 incidences where I ate a handful of chips, otherwise just meat n veggies for me. Good luck!


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I have read that avoiding grains and dairy is advised too. I've read that corn and rice can be bad....that eggs can be bad....tomato's, eggplant and potato's. Too much fruit can be bad. Even nuts.... Chocolate of course, even gluten free.
But then I get incredibly FRUSTRATED and think oh my goodness, I just can't DO this! 
What is particularly frustrating is when you're eating next to nothing, and ALL healthy and fail to lose one bit of weight.
:::Insert gloomy gluten free face here:::


----------



## DaniB (Jun 25, 2013)

Desertrose said:


> I have read that avoiding grains and dairy is advised too. I've read that corn and rice can be bad....that eggs can be bad....tomato's, eggplant and potato's. Too much fruit can be bad. Even nuts.... Chocolate of course, even gluten free.
> But then I get incredibly FRUSTRATED and think oh my goodness, I just can't DO this!
> What is particularly frustrating is when you're eating next to nothing, and ALL healthy and fail to lose one bit of weight.
> :::Insert gloomy gluten free face here:::


Grains and dairy, corn and rice can be bad. Eggs are good source of protien. Tomato's are fine, eggplant is fine, sweet potato's are fine. There is a lot that you can eat on the paleo/gluten free diet. There is a chocolate that I eat that is dairy, soy, and nut free. it's called "Enjoy Life" and you can find it in publix. It is usually in the baking aisle in the greenwise section. They are really good. I know the feeling of frustration you are going through. When I first started on the paleo diet, almost a year ago now, I hadn't lost any weight after six months and was getting bummed, depressed, and just frustrated in general because What was the freaking point of going through all of that not to lose any weight at all. But it is slowly starting to come down. My thyroid is finally starting to work. My doctor has finally gotten the right dose for my T3, Armour Thyroid, and Naltrexone. I know it's frustrating but it can work. It does work. I can give you the "week 1 shopping list" that I got from a book called "The Paleo Solution" by Robb Wolf.
It includes the proteins, produce, nuts, seeds, spices and herbs, and pantry items. You can grab a couple of things off the list and whip something simple up most days unless you like cooking. I'm not a great cook so I just do the simple idea that he throws in. Don't give up. hugs4


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I also think it "depends" on the reason you are taking certain things out of your diet. And it's trial and error. For example, the tomato or things in the "nightshade" family are not really bad for inflammation, unless you have a sensitivity to solanine. If you do, then they will cause inflammation. It's confusing as all get out and I have found I have to avoid what works or doesn't work for me.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Dani, that shopping list would be great! Thanks! Why don't you post it up in another thread. I think it would be great to have a thread here where people can talk about their gluten free, or Paleo, or "whatever"  diets.... Somewhere to discuss diets/foods - after all eating healthy is key. It's got to be key, to making all of us feel better, surely! 
Maybe we could all swap some recipes ideas, suggestions for healthy snacks, things to eat when out and about..
Breakfast is a big deal for me personally. 
I'm NOT a morning person so at the moment I'm eating oats. I know, I know....they say oats can be bad too, but damn it, ages ago when I had triglycerides that were through the roof I started eating oats for breakfast at the recommendation of a doctor who said it was very good for lowering triglycerides and it DID work for me (along with other changes.)
I just can't eat the gluten free bread. I've tried every brand here in Australia, we even tried to make our own, and to me they all taste like kitchen sponges. lol!
I've never been a pasta lover, so I don't miss that (the gluten free stuff is ok I guess..better than the bread anyway) but rice? Oh my....rice is just my staple!

Velcro - I agree with you. Diet has GOT to be just as individual as is finding the right thyroid medication, whether it be the synthetic thyroid hormone or natural.
I'm beginning to think it really isn't as simple as following a particular DIET.
There's also the question of what you're trying to achieve.
For instance, my train of thought is that although a lot of people say to avoid all dairy, well I KNOW I have issues with balancing my gut and I'd rather include natural yoghurt as a regular part of my diet than include yet another supplement of acidophilus.
(My husband is actually on a mission at the moment to make his own yoghurt. So far it's taken three attempts to get it right!)
I really don't feel comfortable with swallowing handfuls of supplements.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep, I avoid tomatoes not because they cause me any inflammation, but the acid flares up my GERD horribly, as does salad (go figure). I do well with avoiding most gluten, but the dairy doesn't seem to affect me one way or the other. I have done lots of trial and error over the last 3 years, and I have a balance going on that works well for me right now. I maintain my weight, have my inflammation under control (most of the time) and my GERD is much better. That was my goal for myself. If I was trying to lose weight, I would have to change up some habits.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I read the other day somewhere that stomach problems, those typically seen with say Celiacs, may not necessarily (probably wont) show up with people who have gluten sensitivity, but that the inflammation can still be taking place and be felt as fatigue or joint pain, headaches, mood changes, etc....and at the same time be contributing to the overall inflammation process which IS the auto immune side of things with Hashimoto's.
At this point in time with me, because overall I just have so many symptoms springing up then disappearing seemingly spontaneously, that it makes it difficult to pin point what exactly IS helping, or hindering. 
I do know though that before I went gluten free pastry was TELLING me that it was doing bad things to me (heartburn like crazy), and for some reason capsicum....bell peppers I think you call them? Aha, I just realised that THOSE, the peppers, are in the same family with the nightshades. Oh that makes sense now.
Oh well, yep, I guess it's just a matter of trial and error. 
I really DO feel like a huge hunk of fresh BREAD and butter right now though.
I miss the SMELL of real bread.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Desertrose said:


> I read the other day somewhere that stomach problems, those typically seen with say Celiacs, may not necessarily (probably wont) show up with people who have gluten sensitivity, but that the inflammation can still be taking place and be felt as fatigue or joint pain, headaches, mood changes, etc....and at the same time be contributing to the overall inflammation process which IS the auto immune side of things with Hashimoto's.


Sounds spot on. Some of my docs have mentioned this, too. I don't think it is common knowledge at this point, though, even in GI doc circles. I know I had a perfectly normal Celiac blood test, but my saliva test for gluten sensitivity was off the charts. It took a good month of being GF to notice results, and even then I kept having accidental slip-ups. One that I didn't realize for a very long time was soy sauce. Here I was, eating sushi or stir-fried meat & veggies, figuring I'm being "healthy", and I was giving myself trouble the whole time.

Now we buy tamari, which is basically soy sauce with no wheat. It's a little stronger than regular soy sauce, though. (Some restaurants will have it available if you ask.) It makes eating Asian food a little problematic, as they use a lot of soy sauce, and a lot of their other sauces (plum, teriyaki, etc.) have wheat in them to thicken things up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desertrose said:


> Dani, that shopping list would be great! Thanks! Why don't you post it up in another thread. I think it would be great to have a thread here where people can talk about their gluten free, or Paleo, or "whatever"  diets.... Somewhere to discuss diets/foods - after all eating healthy is key. It's got to be key, to making all of us feel better, surely!
> Maybe we could all swap some recipes ideas, suggestions for healthy snacks, things to eat when out and about..
> Breakfast is a big deal for me personally.
> I'm NOT a morning person so at the moment I'm eating oats. I know, I know....they say oats can be bad too, but damn it, ages ago when I had triglycerides that were through the roof I started eating oats for breakfast at the recommendation of a doctor who said it was very good for lowering triglycerides and it DID work for me (along with other changes.)
> ...


We do have such a thread .................... http://www.thyroidboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

Desertrose said:


> I really DO feel like a huge hunk of fresh BREAD and butter right now though.
> I miss the SMELL of real bread.


Recent glorious discovery: Schar produces a "ready-to-bake" gf french baguette which results in something pretty close to the real thing...if you can find them. Tell only who you must.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

BLUEJAY said:


> Tell only who you must.


LOL, good one!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

BLUEJAY said:


> Recent glorious discovery: Schar produces a "ready-to-bake" gf french baguette which results in something pretty close to the real thing...if you can find them. Tell only who you must.


OOOOOOHHHHHHH,,,yummy,,,,must find this.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

BLUEJAY said:


> Recent glorious discovery: Schar produces a "ready-to-bake" gf french baguette which results in something pretty close to the real thing...if you can find them. Tell only who you must.


ROFL Too late, afraid you just let the cat out of the bag and it's now racing around the room like it's tail is on fire.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

BLUEJAY said:


> Tell only who you must.


I shall keep this quiet and to myself....sssshhhhhh


----------



## GallifreyTimeLady (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been gluten free for 2 years (I was "diagnosed" with gluten intolerance way before I was with Hashi's).

What I've had the MOST success with is PALEO. Even gluten free grains sometimes bother me and cause inflammation and other GI symptoms, and I truly began to feel better once I stumbled onto paleo. So, basically, I eat meats, veggies, and some fruits...organic, grassfed when possible. You may be interested in trying this. Google "Whole 30 Challenge" or see www.marksdailyapple.com.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I've read bits and pieces about the paleo diet.


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

The Paleo diet is what humans ate for the millions of years before bread was invented 10,000 years ago or so. Only the protein choices then were likely more opportunistic than today's luxurious supermarket menu options. i.e. less filet mignon and rib eyes, and more crickets, beetles, and maggots. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to go on a full forage diet, not without a sizeable dare, and a lot of wine - which paradoxically is not Paleo-approved.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Mmmmmmm,,, maggots and beetles. Yummy.
I don't think there is enough wine in the world to choke them down.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Really, the more I think about it it's simple.
Balance. I think we get so worked up about diets these days, really when all, perhaps, ruling out obvious intolerances which cause distress in some folk, the key to eating healthy is just about balance.
Human beings are very adaptable and we HAVE adapted to include many things in our diets. We have the most varied palate out of all living creatures - probably due to survival throughout the thousands of years of our evolution. 
We all know that fast foods, convenience foods, things you simply pop in the microwave are intrinsically "bad" for you. Sure we can eat them without too many immediate adverse effects, but the evidence is overwhelmingly pointing towards these things as being something we really cannot cope with physically long term, and in large amounts. 
Add into the equation the fact that we simply do not WORK, physically hard enough to endure more than just a tiny fraction of these so called "foods" to be able to compensate for the damage that they inevitably cause.
Fresh foods are best. Things that grow in the sunshine and dirt are best. Over processed foods stripped of most nutrition are not. It's just obvious.
I read something once that said "If your great grandma doesn't recognise it as food it's probably not good for you." 
Wonder what she'd think of things like pop tarts?
Anyway, I'm going to stop getting my knickers in a knot about all of this now and just eat the foods that my body needs and wants, which are all pretty healthy anyway. I'd rather eat a juicy ripe mango over a cake any day, but a bit of cake or bread once in a while is not going to kill me.
I've been gluten free for over a month now and although I'll stick to how I've adjusted my diet for the most part, I think I'm done with it unless the next time I eat something I know has gluten in it makes me feel obviously affected.


----------



## DaniB (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok desertrose,
I created a new thread in the diet and exercise thread in the main discussion area. I put all 4 weeks shopping list up and I will also go back and post some of the receipes i've tried. they are very simple and taste good. I will also post some receipes from others that I know who are on the paleo, but I haven't tried them yet.

this is the link

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=9403


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you Dani! 
I look forward to seeing some of the recipes! 
A lot of those things on your list are similar to what we already get.


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

Well, I've made the choice to try GF again, now that I'm on even a small dose of Levothyroxine.

If I see positive results I'll report back. I'm hoping it won't take as long as 6 months, which I've read some places is the minimum amount of time it make take before I see anything different.

Already felt like an ass today at lunch; went with a coworker and didn't want to pay $20 for a gluten dough pizza, and was grilling the waitress about their GF options.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Eating out is the hardest part. And the prices....yeah!
What I hate about it MOST is that it makes me feel like I am a "sick" person asking for gluten free. I don't know. It's a mind set thing with me.

I've pretty much decided that for the most part (because gluten really does seem to be affecting my daughter who has sero negative arthritis and Hashi's) I will be cooking and eating gluten free at home but if occasionally I am out, and sometimes we are out in places where there ARE no options, then I'll just eat whatever I have to because for me NOT eating is more detrimental to how I feel as far as balancing blood sugar levels, than it is to adopt this super strict gluten free regime.


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

Eating out can be a challenge. You can either make a big deal out of it and feign an allergy (which risks expanding into a big debate/conversation with your table), or keep it really simple: lots of veggies, grilled protein of some kind - no soy sauce or asian glazes and a baked potato or some rice for a starch (if you aren't full). Anything that goes in the frier is off-limits since the restaurant will likely be sharing oil with breaded items. I usually do both - tell server "no gluten please" - and then order something simple. That way if your order comes out with a huge pile of errant fries, you can send it back with fair warning having been given to your server.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I just don't know about the whole gluten "tainted" thing. I mean certainly I can understand if a person has Celiac's disease but just to lower inflammation in the body - which is the aim isn't it? - surely long term if you avoid, as much as you can all of the obvious things, bread, pasta, pastry, switch to gluten free flour for cooking and steer away from the common gluten offenders....surely that is enough to make a difference?
I just can't imagine that on occasion consuming a trace of gluten (unless you have an obvious allergy) is really going to make much of a difference overall.
I don't know. I'm still having a hard time with it all. 
I piked out the other day because we were having a BBQ and my husband bought home these crisp bread rolls that smelled like HEAVEN. I swear that's ALL I could smell in my house all afternoon was that bread smell. 
At dinner I caved and had half a roll with butter. First known gluten I'd had for about seven or eight weeks. I felt like an alcoholic falling off the wagon, lol! 
It's soooo hard trying to be "good".


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

Before you continue to further torment yourself on a diet you aren't sure you need, I recommend testing yourself for anti-gliadin antibodies with one of the blood or fecal labs. Fecal labs will shows sensitivity where blood tests may not. The lab result will give you a definitive answer on the commitment required. If your body proves to be sensitive to gluten (or other food allergy), then a partial elimination will not suffice. A total elimination would be prescribed to allow the body the time it needs to heal. It can take months for any serious gut repair to happen and intestinal anti-gliadin antibodies can persist for up to 2 years even after total elimination of gluten. It is not a casual commitment. Many hipsters believe that "cutting back" makes a difference, but this amounts to little more than self-administered depravity, since no healing is permitted to occur. You gotta go all the way or not at all.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

For me gluten free isn't a choice. When I eat it I pay for it later. I am intolerant and it's just not worth "cheating" for. I get violently ill so it's not an option for me. The cravings used to bother until I "cheated" once or twice and paid the price - It wasn't pretty. 
You should test yourself first to see if you are sensitive. I have a friend with hashi's and she could eat gluten balls all day long. She isn't sensitive and it doesn't bother her. She however cannot drink alcohol. BIG trigger for her, while a glass of wine doesn't bother me a bit (Thank GOD!)


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I decided to go off the diet as of yesterday. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe you have to be eating gluten for at least six weeks before testing will be of any value?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Desertrose said:


> Well I decided to go off the diet as of yesterday.
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe you have to be eating gluten for at least six weeks before testing will be of any value?


Very true. You have to have it in your system for the test to work properly.


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

I knew the answer before I tested, but I wanted to have some clinic basis that gluten causes an immune reaction in my body before eliminating all gluten. The fecal tests are said to be more sensitive than the blood tests since an immunologic reaction to gluten begins and occurs inside the intestinal tract. I've read that elevated anti-gliadin antibodies, in those so afflicted, can persist in intestinal system for up to 2 years, even after complete gluten cessation, making this type of test much more sensitive than the blood tests geared towards identifying cases of Celiac Sprue. Sure enough, my test came back 9 times the norm range and hence prescribed a diet change I can deal with. I would not have stuck with the diet without the diagnosis. There is a genetic component to this as well, so had immediate family tested - all elevated, including my wife (no blood relation) who was higher than mine. I can tell you, it is much easier to prepare meals when everyone is on the same journey.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, it is extremely difficult when other family members are chowing down on fresh tantalizingly aromatic fresh bread!
That's the ONLY thing I've missed. (Cannot stomach gluten free "bread" It's revolting.) I don't like pasta, pastry gives me heartburn and I actually prefer gluten free flour anyway and I've never been a huge eater of takeaway food, preferring healthier options anyway. I eat fruit like it's going out fashion.
For me too there's been this psychological thing - being out and constantly asking, checking if it's gluten free. It's made me FEEL like a sick person.

I can truly understand if it's obvious, that gluten makes you feel bad, in some way, but it really never did for me, not in any way that I could notice anyway.

I'm feeling really good at the moment. My energy levels are way better. Nothing too much aches or pains me and my mood is pretty good.
I'm sensing that it's the medication that has made the difference....I'm hoping it's that, and not the two months being gluten free.
We'll see I guess.
I still want to focus on eating as healthy as I can because no matter what, that is the foundation for being well.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Gluten ****es my antibodies off so much it puts them into overdrive and I pay for it. It has taken awhile but I don't even think of myself as "sick" anymore, I just consider it my way of life. 
I have found a pretty good gluten free pizza crust so I can make homemade pizza, I like quinoa pasta (WAY better than rice pasta) though the bread is still a struggle. But I guess I don't need the extra carbs anyway,,,,


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I should of waited a bit longer to see if being gluten free did anything to my antibodies.
Mine were at 160 before I started going GF, when both my daughters were around 700, which I found weird because neither of them had symptoms related to hashi's and their thyroid levels, well, one at least (don't know about the other) were normal.

I don't really need the extra carbs either ...sigh...lol! BUT, darn it, I like a boiled egg on TOAST every once in a while! You just can't have that on a rice cracker!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Desertrose said:


> I should of waited a bit longer to see if being gluten free did anything to my antibodies.
> Mine were at 160 before I started going GF, when both my daughters were around 700, which I found weird because neither of them had symptoms related to hashi's and their thyroid levels, well, one at least (don't know about the other) were normal.
> 
> I don't really need the extra carbs either ...sigh...lol! BUT, darn it, I like a boiled egg on TOAST every once in a while! You just can't have that on a rice cracker!


Alot of times you can have totally normal labs and your antibodies can be off the charts. I think this is common in the begining of the disease before the "war" actually begins. Your thyroid is a pretty strong little character and the symptoms can be silent for YEARS until they finally appear. I guess the thyroid finally gets to the point where enough is enough and and begins to lose the battle.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, that makes me feel slightly better - for them. Those numbers concerned me. I worry for them because they are so young. None of the doctors here seem to want to do anything for them - will only treat with medication once more damage is done and thyroid levels are affected... so all we have to work with is diet and supplements.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Desertrose said:


> Well, that makes me feel slightly better - for them. Those numbers concerned me. I worry for them because they are so young. None of the doctors here seem to want to do anything for them - will only treat with medication once more damage is done and thyroid levels are affected... so all we have to work with is diet and supplements.


Very common "doctor" response. If their thyroid labs are "normal", they usually won't treat them until the thyroid starts to get wonky and the levels change. Then they throw medication at it and do nothing about the auto immune response. You are smart in the fact you are addressing it early before the symptoms appear. Maybe they will be lucky and never have issues. I have heard this happening. With diet changes and supplements, you may calm the antibodies and save their thyroids.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I tell you , it's not easy with either of them. One is kind of in denial. She's struggling with working full time and trying to look after her family. She's not ready to undertake a gluten free diet but she's taking some supplements that I encouraged her to get levels tested for. She had a baby six months ago and I think this triggered something for her. She has nodules and her thyroid is enlarged, has had a problem with excessive sweating since puberty (I'm sure this is related somehow!) very low iron and now she has no appetite which is NOT like her. BUT....her thyroid numbers are in range and because all these symptoms don't fit the thyroid picture- to the doctors, even an endo....they are doing nothing. Makes me so angry. 
I asked for my youngest daughter to be tested, she's 17, and the doctor reluctantly tested for the antibodies, but didn't bother testing her thyroid levels. Is that just madness or what! She is the one who finds that a gluten free diet helps - she thinks. She also has sero negative arthritis as well, but no other really obvious "fit into the picture of hashi's" symptoms.
Tomorrow I'm taking her to a different doctor to get her thyroid levels tested. I think it's just a little bit important to know what those are. 
It really is frustrating dealing with doctors who I think (a lot of them) think we're making stuff up or something!


----------

